# a few pics of the first points



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

here is a pictue of the first points


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is NICE!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Dawg will hunt! Don't ya love it? This reminds me to put a few more bucks in my dog fund. I'll be looking for another one in the next year or two.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks guys more pics to come. Steelmagoo save your money up there is nothing like hunting with your own dog you trained(or the dog trained you) I love just watching him run the fields finding himself out there.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing prettier. Great pics!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice photos, I see some fun hunting for you two in the future!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice, luv the ticking....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thats a good lookin pup!! happy hunting!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's great !


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks to all he is a good pup for the most part but a pup is a pup. Its funny I got all good remarks about him on here but since I was excited I also posted the pics on another site and got mostly remarks on what I was doing wrong lol the pup is 15 weeks old and this is a step in my training program I'm following. I guess the old saying of "if you get 3 dog trainers together the only thing you will get any 2 of them to agree on is that the other one is wrong" anyways thanks guys and more pics to come.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

That is a true comment on the trainers. Nice looking pup. I still believe that almost nothing smells as nice as puppy breath.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

big_fish said:


> Thanks to all he is a good pup for the most part but a pup is a pup. Its funny I got all good remarks about him on here but since I was excited I also posted the pics on another site and got mostly remarks on what I was doing wrong lol the pup is 15 weeks old and this is a step in my training program I'm following. I guess the old saying of "if you get 3 dog trainers together the only thing you will get any 2 of them to agree on is that the other one is wrong" anyways thanks guys and more pics to come.


to funny.... did you also get people asking what lines? good looking pup have fun!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

you are correct longhaulpointer what blood,what line and what breeder. he does have Nolans Last Bullet in him but you are going to be hard pressed to find a pup that doesn't in the USA or Canada NLB sired thousands of pups and they sired thousands of pups and so on. My pups father is out of legacy bird dogs pine bandit but I don't know much about him yet.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

I used to work at a game preserve and have seen a lot of dogs. Two older fellas i know have some of the best brits i've ever seen but never field trial so don't have the big name bloodlines. Plus everyone knows that they only made all these other field trials bc only pointers were winning the national. just messin with ya. What i'm gettin at is a lot of people brag about the bloodlines of their dogs bc they have champion blood lines. The problem is that there is a field trial now for everything and these "champion" bloodlines don't mean anything.(unless you have a pointer)
bottom line is your dog will be better than anyone else's dog bc its yours and it doesn't hurt that it looks good. Also ps most of the guys on other sites don't know as much as they type.... none of us do.


----------

